

How a Physically Aware Internet Will Change the World - hornokplease
http://mashable.com/2010/10/13/sensors-internet/

======
sz
Sounds like the Internet of Things:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_of_Things>

------
badkungfu
In the preface of God's Debris, Scott Adams assures the reader repeatedly that
the book isn't really his idea of how the world works. When I read stories
like this, I have to remind myself that it's not really how the world works.

Sometimes I feel a little claustrophobic thinking about how connected things
will be in 30 years.

------
omouse
2010: the year Skynet awakened.

